# New French moderators



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I'm happy to announce that we have four more moderators for the French forums.

They are wildan1, Quaeitur, Mauricet, Maître Capello.

Congratulations to each of you and I look forward to working with you all!

Mike


----------



## Trisia

Congratulations!

_It was about time... _


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Congratulations, guys


----------



## jann

Welcome to the team!  It will be a pleasure to work with you.


----------



## Vanda

wildan1, Quaeitur, Mauricet, Maître Capello.

Bienvenue to the other side of the moon!


----------



## Maître Capello

The _*dark*_ side of the moon, you mean? 

Anyway, thanks for the welcome!


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Welcome, Wildan1, Quaeitur, Mauricet, Maître Capello!


----------



## sokol

Maître Capello said:


> The _*dark*_ side of the moon, you mean?


Who said this?

The dark side of hell of course!! Never has been anything else. 


Many congratulations to you all, so after all the famous Dalton brothers managed to sneak into our moderator team. I guess we'll have some fun with them.


----------



## anangelaway

Bienvenue dans l'équipe à tous les quatre !  
It surely was about time. I'm so glad!


----------



## cuchuflete

Ah!  So glad Mike finally let you folks out of the closet.

Welcome to the Greatest Show on Earth!


----------



## pyan

Welcome, welcome, welcome, welcome , , , .


----------



## Quaeitur

Thank you all for the warm welcome to hell. If it's as dark, stuffy and hot than the cramped closet (we were four in there!), we should do fine here


----------



## swift

Chers amis,

Je suis ravi de cette nouvelle ! Bravo, Wildan, Quaeitur, Mauricet et Capello !

Quaeitur, il faudra qu'on te trouve un nouveau petit titre pour remplacer ce "senior member"...


----------



## Sowka

Oh, frais! Äähm, I mean cool   A very warm welcome to the four of you!


----------



## Missrapunzel

Félicitations à vous!! Et bonne inspiration pour changer votre titre.


----------



## swift

Bon, pour Capello c'est pas raté au moins.


----------



## Maître Capello

swift said:


> Quaeitur, il faudra qu'on te trouve un nouveau petit titre pour remplacer ce "senior member"...


Ben tu avais raison, Quaeitur, personne ne remarque…  (C'est sans doute parce que c'est la méthode Quæ ! )


----------



## Sowka

Maître Capello said:


> Ben tu avais raison, Quæ, personne ne remarque…



Si  Mais je me tais (discrète, comme tou.. souvent ... ou bien: quelquefois ).


----------



## swift

Eh ben ! Ça veut dire que je suis dyslexique !! 

Bon alors, bienvenue à notre Senior Membre !


----------



## Missrapunzel

swift said:


> Eh ben ! Ça veut dire que je suis dyslexique !!
> 
> Bon alors, bienvenue à notre Senior Membre !


Si, si, Janosch et moi, on avait tout vu.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

On vient de me dire qu'il y avait 4 nouveaux modos chez nous, et j'en ai découvert 3 sur 4 : désolée Quaeitur, je ne te connais pas assez ! 
Enfin quelques loupiotes qui vont se rallumer ! 

Bon courage à vous !


----------



## Maître Capello

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Enfin quelques loupiotes qui vont se rallumer !


Nous sommes des  envers et contre tout ! Quant au courage, il en faut une bonne dose, mais pas avec des foreros comme ceux qui ont contribué dans ce fil-ci !


----------



## Angel.Aura

Bienvenue à tous!


----------



## Suehil

Finally your hard work and patience is rewarded.  Welcome, you wonderful people, I'm so glad to have you on our side


----------



## Nanon

Qu'apprends-je ?... Quatre nouveaux ?!...
Souhaitons que cette nouvelle routine "métro-boulot-modo" ne nous prive pas de leurs autres posts, et que le placard ne leur soit pas trop étroit.
Bon courage à tous .


----------



## Punky Zoé

Hé bien ! Avec ce nouveau renfort, c'est nous (simples *members*) qui allons devoir nous modérer !  .

Qui vas-tu raturer Cap', exactement, toi ou les autres ?  (ma non troppo, hein ? ). 

Bon courage !


----------



## Maître Capello

Nanon said:


> Souhaitons […] que le placard ne leur soit pas trop étroit.


Non, nous sommes maintenant sortis du placard et il n'est pas question que j'y remette les pieds ! J'aime les grands espaces… 



Punky Zoé said:


> Qui vas-tu raturer Cap', exactement, toi ou les autres ?  (ma non troppo, hein ? ).


Ben les deux !  Mais avec modération…


----------



## amikama

*Congratulations! × 4*


----------



## Kelly B

Yippee! Youpi ! 

~ kicking off shoes, putting feet on the desk, seeing whether one can select threads with toes~


----------



## SwissPete

Avec un tel quatuor, on aura de la belle musique !


----------



## wildan1

SwissPete said:


> Avec un tel quatuor, on aura de la belle musique !


 
...moderando, ma non troppo !

Merci de vos bons souhaits - thanks for your wishes everyone.

...now back to the Forum! (He says, putting on his new "mod hat"...)


----------



## Kelly B

How about some mod pants to go with that (if you're not too attached to your _salopette_)?


----------



## marget

Félicitations à vous tous !


----------



## Mauricet

Merci Marget ! Soyez persuadés que les nouveaux mods feront exactement comme les anciens : ils n'embêteront pas ceux qui s'efforcent de comprendre et de respecter les règles ...


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Welcome to the team - thanks for joining us!  It's a privilege to have you on this side of the fence!


----------



## MOMO2

Bon courage. Point c'est tout.


----------

